# Hopper and Joey updates/shut off



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

The bedroom Joey I have wants to shut down around 1:15am for system updates. If I am up, I can say no to keep it on but if I'm asleep I miss it and the Joey shuts down and then there is no tv channel on or sound until you hit select. I often want the TV on all night for sound and I don't want it shutting off the way it does. I've tried disabling updates and it continues to shut off. How can I stop this or change the time at least? 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Unfortunately I don't think there is a way to do this. It's been a common request to be able to reschedule, as this is possible on other Dish hardware.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You can disable the inactivity timer... but you can't disable updates. Eventually, if left unattended, the receiver will check every hour or so after around 1:30am until it is able to go into standby and do its thing.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

For some reason my Hopper quit asking to shut down for updates.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## DN2014 (Mar 29, 2014)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You can disable the inactivity timer... but you can't disable updates. Eventually, if left unattended, the receiver will check every hour or so after around 1:30am until it is able to go into standby and do its thing.


my installer told me if i set the inactivity timer to disable, I wouln't get any updates. So I set all my units to 8 hours.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Your installer is misinformed and has passed that misinformation on to you.

Inactivity timer has nothing to do with the nightly update, it only tells the unit hoe long to operate before shutting itself off, which can be disabled, leaving th unit on 24/7, except that the nightly update will cause a reboot and shutdown.

If you want it awake asap after the update, set an auto-tune timer for about 2am (1 hour after the nightly update and that will wake it up, as will pressing the select button.


----------

